# My Modest Wine Cellar



## spang (Oct 19, 2010)

Just wanted to put up my wine cellar storage area. I started making wine from Fine Vine Wines and George has been a great help and can't say enough about the company supplying everything that a person needs for this hobby. I started making wine in April of 2009 and we are working on kit #28 right now. The racks on each side of the center bulk storage are racks purchased from Fine Vine Wines, they are the 120 bottle racks, 2 on each side then I just custom made the center bulk storage.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks great spang! You have been a busy beaver.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 19, 2010)

Spang, awesome display rack. Welcome to the forum even if this is your first post since you joined in 2009. 28 kits in a year and a half? You need to step it up a bit



. Hey hang around and ask any questions and keep posting those pictures! What is your total capacity including the the racks from George.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow,

Long time NO post!





Welcome to the FVW Forums!





The wine racks look great. So what kits have you been making this past year?

Glad you found us and hope you stick around and hang out for awhile!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree, you been hiding way too long! Nice rack!


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 19, 2010)

very nice....and if that is modest then i would hate to see when you are ambitious!


----------



## spang (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments, this really has been a great hobby for my wife and Iand we it only gets better. I may not post alot on here but I do read it often to get answers and ideas along the way. Great forum and I can't say enough about Fine Vine Wines. With me being in Ohio I pay a bunch for the shipping, we have some suppliers around but I feel the service George offers is worth something and we all want to succeed and hopefully his business continues to grow. Here is the list of kits we have done so far. We have got into a few and I just have to keep telling myself to wait, it's only going to get better!



<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>French Merlot – May 2009 <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /></LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Australian Cabernet - May 2009 </LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Amarone – June 2009 </LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Amarone – July 2009 </LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Baralo – August 2009 </LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Late Harvest <?amespace prefix = st1 ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficearttags" /><st1lace wt="on"><st1:City wt="on">Riesling</st1:City> <st1:State wt="on">Wash.</st1:State></st1lace> Resv. – September 2009 </LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal><st1:City wt="on"><st1lace wt="on">Shiraz</st1lace></st1:City> Merlot – September 2009 </LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Baralo – September 2009 </LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Cabernet – <st1:City wt="on"><st1lace wt="on">Shiraz</st1lace></st1:City> – October 2009 </LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Amarone with Raisons – October 2009 </LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal><st1:City wt="on"><st1lace wt="on">Walla Walla</st1lace></st1:City> Cab – Merlot – November 2009 </LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Cabernet Sauvignon Calf. Resv. – November 2009 </LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Amarone – All Juice – Feb 2010 </LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Amarone w/ raisons – Feb 2010 </LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Cabernet <st1lace wt="on"><st1:City wt="on">Sauvignon</st1:City> <st1:State wt="on">Calif.</st1:State></st1lace> Resv – Feb 2010 </LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Argentinean Malbec – March 2010 </LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Amarone w/raisons – March 2010 </LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Cabernet <st1lace wt="on"><st1:City wt="on">Sauvignon</st1:City> <st1:State wt="on">Calif.</st1:State></st1lace> Resv – April 2010 </LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Late Harvest <st1lace wt="on"><st1:City wt="on">Riesling</st1:City> <st1:State wt="on">Wash.</st1:State></st1lace> Resv. – April 2010</LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Cabernet <st1lace wt="on"><st1:City wt="on">Sauvignon</st1:City> <st1:State wt="on">Calif.</st1:State></st1lace> Resv – June 2010</LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Amarone Global Cuvee – July 2010</LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal><st1:City wt="on"><st1lace wt="on">Shiraz</st1lace></st1:City> – Australian – August 2010</LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Late Harvest Riesling <st1:State wt="on"><st1lace wt="on">Washington</st1lace></st1:State> Resv – August 2010</LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Amarone - August 2010</LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Amarone – August 2010</LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Amarone All Juice – October 2010</LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Amarone All Juice – October 2010</LI>
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" =Msonormal>Pinot Noir- Chilean – currently being made</LI>


----------



## grapeman (Oct 20, 2010)

It looks like you like Amarone! So do I. Got some other really nice ones there also.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 20, 2010)

Took the words right out of my mouth!





Nice work!



appleman said:


> It looks like you like Amarone! So do I. Got some other really nice ones there also.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 20, 2010)

WOW thats one dry Cellar


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 20, 2010)

It does look really ........

Hey ITS ALL PHOTOSHOPPED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Waldo has taught him a few tricks!


----------



## spang (Oct 20, 2010)

I wish I was that smart to photo shop! But I am in my mind an expert at getting labels off bottles! Seems that's all I get done doing.


----------



## Scott B (Oct 20, 2010)

Great Photo of your Rack




Welcome to the party.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 20, 2010)

spang said:


> I wish I was that smart to photo shop! But I am in my mind an expert at getting labels off bottles! Seems that's all I get done doing.





I wish I felt like an expert at it, mybe a laborer. I just picked up 50 cases of used bottles after our local wine fest. Finally I have them all rinsed, remainder of capsules cut off, sanitized and seperated by color. Now when I am ready to wash the labels off I can just grab cases by color. 
Rawhide has a really cool set up for washing and sanitizing 12 bottles a time if you do a search. Its not expensive either.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 20, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> It does look really ........
> 
> Hey ITS ALL PHOTOSHOPPED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Waldo has taught him a few tricks!





Dang Mike that was pretty good! You're quicker then Al and I today!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 20, 2010)

Yep,

I got the 1.21 Gigawatts going through me today!


----------



## tonyt (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow, all those big, thick, juicy reds. How jealous am I?


----------



## spang (Oct 21, 2010)

Just bottled the last 2 Amarone All Juice kits on my list last night. I had a couple pretty large glasses left over so we consumed. For a young wine, it was really good. If I had not known it was just bottled I would have thought it had aged, very smooth plus it had a little kick to it! I would recommend this kit if anyone wants to try it.


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 22, 2010)

wow spang - - - 


good job and welcome to the club of of of of of obsessed winemakers - 
speaking for myself, of course.


rrawhide


----------



## spang (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks, it is fun.


----------



## drgags (Oct 26, 2010)

looks great...just wondering what is the enviroment of your rack, temp,humidity???? just curious what others are doing and how their wine ages..


----------



## spang (Oct 26, 2010)

I just have a room in the basement that was just going to be a storage room. I closed off all of the air vents, just have the return air in the room so there is some circulation. It stays around 55 -60 degrees most of the year. Worked out pretty good for just shooting from the hip.


----------

